# Razer Kraken Pro v2 Mic not being detected



## GuardianStone (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm running Bootcamp on my iMac to get Windows 10, and I plugged my headset in. The audio works fine, but the built-in headset mic is not working. The microphone on top in the picture is my iMac mic. Is it a driver issue? The "Line in" doesn't show any response when I speak into the headset mic.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Can you right click on it and select enable, as its showing DISABLED now.


----------



## GuardianStone (Jun 15, 2017)

metallica5456 said:


> Can you right click on it and select enable, as its showing DISABLED now.


I installed something called Razer Surround to make the audio sound better, but after enabling and testing I think the Line In has nothing to do with the headset mic, because it is not taking input (green bars going up after speaking) even if enabled. In this case how can I get the headset microphone to appear in the recording tab?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

uninstall all the Razer software, restart, plug in the headset and immediately go to the audio setting and see there if you have mic


----------



## GuardianStone (Jun 15, 2017)

metallica5456 said:


> uninstall all the Razer software, restart, plug in the headset and immediately go to the audio setting and see there if you have mic


After uninstalling all Razer surround drivers and the headphones, then restarting and plugging in the only microphone there is my imac microphone


----------



## GuardianStone (Jun 15, 2017)

Would it help if I installed different Audio Drivers? I can't find any support for these Cirus drivers while everyone who does not have BootCamp uses RealTek


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm not an expert at boot camp so I don't know if there's drivers that need installed or not.

But you should definitely see it if you plug it in. Is there a section for unidentified device where it might be at? In the device manager?


----------



## GuardianStone (Jun 15, 2017)

metallica5456 said:


> I'm not an expert at boot camp so I don't know if there's drivers that need installed or not.
> 
> But you should definitely see it if you plug it in. Is there a section for unidentified device where it might be at? In the device manager?


Under Device Manager I have the following devices. The microphone under inputs is my iMac microphone, and I can't find any unidentified devices. Perhaps since it's a headset the microphone is mixed in with the "Headphones" under input and output?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

So the Cirrus Logic device is you built in camera/microphone?


----------



## GuardianStone (Jun 15, 2017)

metallica5456 said:


> So the Cirrus Logic device is you built in camera/microphone?


Yes, the Microphone Cirrus Logic is the iMac microphone, not the headset microphone


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Try it on a different computer of usb port.


----------



## GuardianStone (Jun 15, 2017)

metallica5456 said:


> Try it on a different computer of usb port.


It's an aux connection, and it works on my phone when I talk, although it could have been the phone mic


----------



## GuardianStone (Jun 15, 2017)

I am thinking about returning the headset since it is expensive, but will this be the case for any headset?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

It might be a BootCamp issue or a driver issue or both. I am not super familiar with BootCamp myself, so I cannot address any possible issues with it myself.

Does it have issues in the iMac AND Windows boots?


----------

